# best dustless sanding systems



## brianmulligan (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi:

Looking to find the best dustless sanding system preferably under $150


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nathan, could you please delete one of these two threads.
They're both the same.

And for under $150!? :blink:
You'd be lucky to find one for under $750! 
What you're looking for is simply called......get ready for this...A Vacuum!
That's pretty much all you're going to get for that price.
And when you're completely done vacuuming everything...wait for it.....
it will be dustless! :jester: :thumbsup:

Good luck on your search


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nathan, could you please delete one of these two threads.
> They're both the same.
> 
> And for under $150!? :blink:
> ...


he has 2 choices for that price, pay someone else to sand it for 150$ or he could get out of taping..thats free


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

brianmulligan said:


> Hi:
> 
> Looking to find the best dustless sanding system preferably under $150


:laughing: :lol:

Porter Cable ~ $800
Festool ~$1700

I think there are some Chinese ones for $250 though?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.walltools.com/products/drywall-tools/sanding/fibatape-vacuum-pole-sander.html

These are good at dustless if you have a decent vacuum.
I have one of these, too. It works good. 

http://www.walltools.com/hyd-09170.html


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> :laughing: :lol:
> 
> Porter Cable ~ $800
> Festool ~$1700
> ...


Out of curiosity, I bought one of the Chinese Jestfool clones for $180.00...I figured, what the heck....it's about the same price as the replacement motors for the PC.

Conclusion....It's a $180.00 sander off of ebay.:chinese:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I did the same thing. They don't hold a candle to Porter Cable. But they are just barely OK when you need another one running. I replaced the switch the first month. They bounce a lot on the wall, too. Hard to keep them running smooth.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, they do bounce.

I had to disassemble mine and move the connection tubes because they would not lock in place when twisted.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> These are good at dustless if you have a decent vacuum.
> I have one of these, too. It works good.
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/hyd-09170.html



That's the one I've used most, when vac pole/hand sanding. Can take the pole off and use by hand as well.

Can put some Joest sandpaper on there, for a good finish, while still getting a dustless effect, because of Joest having holes in it.

One thing is the static buildup from those sanders, and how the pole seems to have a big effect on whether you get 'electrocuted' by them or not. We had 2 fiberglass extendable poles of the same type - 1 was good, the other wasn't.

A longer fiberglass extendable pole was okay as well. But a long fixed length fiberglass pole wasn't.

Porter Cable talks of their hose used on their sander as being for static buildup. Maybe changing out a hose could help as well, with any static charge buildup one gets(?)


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Out of curiosity, I bought one of the Chinese Jestfool clones for $180.00...I figured, what the heck....it's about the same price as the replacement motors for the PC.
> 
> Conclusion....It's a $180.00 sander off of ebay.:chinese:


There was a Porter Cable knock off on Amazon about a year ago for half the price of a porter cable. In fact, the drive shaft and the drive shaft casing were identical and could be used on a porter cable power sander. 

We bought one to try out... It was much heavier but it worked fine. The major problem was that the motor was located next to the head of the power sander which made it much tougher on the arms and shoulders.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sanded two jobs this week....rock and roll:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> sanded two jobs this week....rock and roll:thumbup:


Same here!!:yes:
2 houses!!
But that's me away on hols for 2 weeks so no more sanding for me,Only BEER!:drink:


----------

